# Urban Carnivore raw food



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

While at the store where I buy Beamers food from, I noticed they now carry Urban Carnivore frozen raw food. Has anyone tried this brand? They use the words 'Finely ground whole carcass' . Does this mean they shove an entire animal in a grinding machine and make the patties or what?? Interesting...


Anyone?

Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I have no idea. What is the nutritional info on it? Does the calcium level seem high, I wonder? Do they include all the organs?? interesting......


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Marj - Here is the link to their website..

http://www.urbancarnivore.com/uc_online/pages.cfm?ID=25

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Guess who? Yup, I buy it on occasion. I've tried Bison, Elk and Lamb patties. They are meat only, no mix of vegetables. They also sell vegetable patties that you can mix in with the meat. My guys loved all the meat. Go for the Bison. Beamer will love it.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Daniel, Whe did Global start selling UC? I just noticed it the other day..
I Think I'll start trying these out to see how Beamer likes em... Would you add any suppliments or veggies to feed with the carcass paties? 

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I saw them there about a month ago. But I buy them at the store in Whitby where I get my other stuff. They just happen to sell UC as well on occassion. 

Well if you are going to keep NV as your main meal and then say once or twice a week feed the UC, then I wouldn't worry about the veggies or supplements. If you are going to feed more then I would add in the veggies and supplements. What supplements are you feeding? I use Feed-Sentials.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Daniel, I do not add any suppliments besides Salmon oil to Beamers NV food. 

Do you think I should be adding?? Is this Feed-Sentials avalaible at Global?

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

No it's not. I get it in Whitby but you can order it online I believe.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

So, do you think I should add it though? Don't the pre made raw have many of these suppliments allready in them?

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

You could also try Nupro which Global sells.

Here's a link to Nupro http://www.nuprosupplements.com/

I use Feed-Sentials and Sh-Emp Oil http://www.stalworthkennels.com/sh-emp.htm


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Beamer said:


> So, do you think I should add it though? Don't the pre made raw have many of these suppliments allready in them?
> 
> Ryan


Well they have some fruit added generally but no supplements, not for the most part anyhow. Remember, I make my own so I like to mix in vegetables and supplements. If you are feeding NV then you may want to add a supplement a few times a week. But it's not really necessary. But if you feed UC, then you probably should add some supplements to each meal. My guys absolutely love the taste of Feed-Sentials. I will even sprinkle it on chicken necks. I bought some NV Venison medallions during the week cause I had run out of food. I just gave Bogart and Brando 4 medallions, add a few tblsps of hot water and sprinkled some feed-sentials on it. They were in heaven! lol


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

The store I work at just started stocking U.C. this week. What are the prices of it like in the T.O. region, Daniel? 

Are you still feeding it sometimes? I'll be giving it a try as it sounds really good.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Marj, Each box is about $25 I think? I think thats for 4lbs? it's cheaper than NV now though, with their crazy price increase!

Ryan


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I am on the west coast and prices very greatly from meat type to meat type. It is a great product. They do not add the supplements. Most of their meats are whole carcass except for their chicken meaty bone patties which they say to: "rotate the UC Chicken Meaty Bone Patties with UC Whole Animal patties to ensure that adequate mineral requirements are met during periods of growth and lactation."

I just bought a box (4 lbs) of bison for $25 but I know that the chicken or veggies and fruit is quite a bit less expensive. 

Meeka


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*U got me curious...*

Canadian only. I was wondering if my fur kids would like the buffalo. Why has NV gone up so much?

Someone on the internet said many raw foods have salmonella. I just don't find that to be the case, mine have been eating it for years. They love venison the best. When we have the next pet expo I'm going to ask their rep. One good thing is we get big sample bags for $5.

Once in a while NV offers a buy one get one bag free under tryit on their website.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

The beef and chicken is considerably cheaper, about $18. I get the bison and elk for $22


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sounds like the prices we have... chicken and beef are around $19, bison, lamb and duck $25 or so. 

Nature Variety upped their prices considerably here too so we are no longer keeping it in stock. A 30 lb. bag of their Prairie Salmon will sell for around $93 ! Insane. We will get it for those customers that absolutely want it, but there's no point in keeping it on the shelves once the last bags go. Their Instinct and Raw Medallions were also going up 30-40% :jaw: That's why the owners are getting two new sources of raw food.

I will definitely try it out! Thanks for the add'l information, Meeka!


----------



## bradenandri (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi...,

Sorry I don't have any clear idea about it.... I hope some one will help you...


----------

